# Our company restricted mobile phone usage!!!!



## furious_gamer (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, you read it right. They restricted the usage and we have to surrender our mobiles at reception. But we can make calls if we want, but the thing is we need to go to reception, get the phone and talk. So we almost lost the memory that we have a cell phone while in office.

     Now, for gods sake, they're saying that if you want to talk, you cannot simply go to reception,get your mobile and speak. You need to get the permission from HR, he'll inform it to receptionist and then they'll hand over the mobile to us. After these hefty process we'll talk. WTF!!!

      Do any of the software companies do these kinda things? I personally feel like they're keeping me out of reach of relatives,family and friends. And feel this looks childish. 

      But they didn't restrict the permission for some seniors who talk for hours, but for us, who talk occasionally in a day. How this is correct and from which context? I am now feeling like a slave whose activities are been watched by its owner. 

   Guys do you think its right?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I support restriction of mobile usage in office area/ college / schools.
Mobile usage should be limited in every one's life.


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 14, 2010)

^ +1. i want these restriction in my office 
employees should do some work rather than wasting time on mobile.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't even carry my mobile when I go out. I use it only at home.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have a Phone at your desk, where you can at least get the incoming calls? If that can receive call from outside than it's fine, because your family can contact you when needed. Otherwise it's pretty poor thinking from their part.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you guys have a phone on your desk? you have your own extension on which you can receive calls?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Do you have a Phone at your desk, where you can at least get the incoming calls? If that can receive call from outside than it's fine, because your family can contact you when needed. Otherwise it's pretty poor thinking from their part.



This is the part where it sucks... If i have extension on my desk then it's ok for me too, but even if my someone call me to the companys number, i have to go to reception to speak. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Do you guys have a phone on your desk? you have your own extension on which you can receive calls?



No.


----------



## Baker (Oct 15, 2010)

simple solution .................... switch the company


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> simple solution .................... switch the company



this............................................


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> This is the part where it sucks... If i have extension on my desk then it's ok for me too, but even if my someone call me to the companys number, i have to go to reception to speak. .


This is normal practice... Company cannot provide extension on every desk.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> simple solution .................... switch the company


lawl     .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 20, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> This is normal practice... Company cannot provide extension on every desk.



But as a senior person, i got calls from my vendors and clients very often and even i need to call them back. Now consider whenever there is a call for me, they'll ask for me,i'll go to reception and talk to them. If it relates to code, it'd be easier if i have a extension on desk, so that i can debug while the support engineer is on line. I dont want to leave my cabin now and then.


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ expressing the same to your management would help you getting extension


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 20, 2010)

6x6 said:


> ^ expressing the same to your management would help you getting extension



lol.. as they .."It completely depends on the requirement of the business."

I feel your company has now joined the BPOs.. where all the Agents  (aka CSA) have a restrictions on phone usage  but team leaders (aka leads, TLs.. @rs0les) and the higher management is allowed to do "whatever they can" with the fone... mobile or landline... he he he..


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 20, 2010)

btw.. is it a bad Netiquette to ask which company one works for on forums like these ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2010)

6x6 said:


> ^ expressing the same to your management would help you getting extension



I did, but they simply told me, rules are for everyone. (Then why would they make me as a senior person in first place)



desai_amogh said:


> lol.. as they .."It completely depends on the requirement of the business."
> 
> I feel your company has now joined the BPOs.. where all the Agents  (aka CSA) have a restrictions on phone usage  but team leaders (aka leads, TLs.. @rs0les) and the higher management is allowed to do "whatever they can" with the fone... mobile or landline... he he he..



Yes.... 



desai_amogh said:


> btw.. is it a bad Netiquette to ask which company one works for on forums like these ???



Who ask?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2010)

Spoken like a person who is working first time behind the desk. If you owned a company, do you think its right for your employees to talk with their family/relatives/gf/bf during work hours- the hours that you pay them for??

Ask for an extension stating a reason in a professional manner. Some companies wouldn't like to see talking to their clients via your personal cellphone/email or let you do timepass by talking to your family during work time. They are paying you for that 9-12 hours including lunch/dinner break+ couple of 15 minute short breaks+ loo/ciggy breaks, so its not a wrong thing if you think about it.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Who ask?


i mean if i did.. lol

never heard software companies restricting mobile phone in office.... 

Put one of these behind your managers computer... and screw their happiness...


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2010)

^^jammer ftw !


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 21, 2010)

r u sure none of your mates back at office use this forum ??? i can imagine what kind of policy your company would have about posting on forums and social networks..this might ruin the companies image in the media.. eh eh..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Spoken like a person who is working first time behind the desk. If you owned a company, do you think its right for your employees to talk with their family/relatives/gf/bf during work hours- the hours that you pay them for??
> 
> Ask for an extension stating a reason in a professional manner. Some companies wouldn't like to see talking to their clients via your personal cellphone/email or let you do timepass by talking to your family during work time. They are paying you for that 9-12 hours including lunch/dinner break+ couple of 15 minute short breaks+ loo/ciggy breaks, so its not a wrong thing if you think about it.



I didn't say that. Restricting phones and keeping it in reception is good idea but when we have an emergency to speak with someone, we need to get permission from HR for that. This is what make me feel like a Kid. Won't we know the work etiquette. We know our responsibilities and we are not going to stand in reception(Only place where we are allowed to speak) and speak with gf/bf/family for hours? No. 

Also if a client or vendor is not allowed to call our mobile then let them call us thru a extension. That one is good, right?

Even in colleges they allow us to keep mobiles with us, but restrict us to use.  That would be diplomatic and professional. 



desai_amogh said:


> r u sure none of your mates back at office use this forum ??? i can imagine what kind of policy your company would have about posting on forums and social networks..this might ruin the companies image in the media.. eh eh..



No one uses forum in our office. Even, for technical\programming related problems they are expecting colleagues help. God, i am not in that group.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2010)

Their company, their rules- deal with it. That's how it is. They must have some access to call you through office phones in case of any emergency- did you ask your company guys? Or you could give the phone number of your manager/team lead to your parents so that they can be contacted during emergencies. Most company have odd rule or the other, wait till you see companies that don't let you wear a digital watch. If this is a major concern for you then search for another job. If its not, why are you getting so worked up? 

You're not in college and college doesn't pay you to attend. Its your job that pays you for the time therefore you have to abide by their rules and that's how things roll.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2010)

^^

Well if this is the rule when i joined in this company, i would not joined in first place. They change rules very often. Its like if a person in reception using his phone too much, then they put a rule that using cell phone inside office premises is not allowed. Instead of doing this, they simply warn the one who use it too often will be ok. Instead they want everyone of us to keep out of reach of mobiles. Is it fair? Its not the only case, if someone do something wrong, they didn't get any warning, instead we all getting new rules.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> i mean if i did.. lol
> 
> never heard software companies restricting mobile phone in office....
> 
> Put one of these behind your managers computer... and screw their happiness...



Yup. Cheap and diplomatic way to ban cell phones.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2010)

Its obvious you're over reacting and just want to vent out your frustration. Rules always change wherever you are- society, security, bank, loan, traffic, tax, travelling, etc.

Superiors are there to take care and manage the operations of their respected department, not to moderate/baby sit their people. If the office manager/supervisor allows you guys to let you give their own contact/office phone number for a real emergencies, why would you need a cellphone with you?
----
Think about it- Americans. When they work, many complain. This is not right, that is not right. So they invented this "secret" group meetings around the water dispenserer how animals in africa do it. People from different departments forged alliances and started a union, dediced to put a strike. Company feared losses, so they had to give away. They liked it so much that they did it on a regular basis- toilet paper ain't good enough, AC not having good cooling, water is not cool enough, there's no BRU coffee, there's no cow's milk, less salary, no extra socket for charging cellphones, not letting employees to take office stationary to home, no unisex toilets, need to work less timing, need more salary...

And before they would do such extortion whenever they invent a complaint- companies decided to outsource jobs!!! Less hassle, less noise and more productivity. We start doing it now on a massive scale then bye-bye jobs!!! Guess what- they are still complaining .

Moral of the story- work and do whatever you want during breaks/at home- but don't start complaining because it never stops. There's no place like home- that's why its a saying!!! And complaining about workspace is a bad habit. Don't like it, leave the job. Keep life simple.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2010)

@The Sorcerer

First, I am not here to vent my frustration. I want to know whether these kinda rules are there in all companies. 

Second, you think i'm over reacting, it's ok. They want us to interact with clients/vendors but they didn't provide us any means of communication mode. How is this? Do you think whether i didn't talk to my superiors about this. I talked, but they simply want me to use the Technical Manager's phone. What a way to treat us. I am not sure, why they hesitate to put a extension in my desk?

And at last, i don't mind about some rules, but i am against it, if they meant to be restrict only one person.

Do you think it's fair to create a new rule just for one person. If a person is not doing it in a way it meant, they simply call them and warn them.

Do the same for other things too , instead of creating new, awkward rules.


----------



## confused!! (Oct 21, 2010)

It's a common practice in many companies. Not only because you will be talking during office hours but there might be security issues. In my previous company phones were banned due to security issues. 

But in my current organization not only phones are allowed but we can listen to songs throughout the work


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 21, 2010)

i did not know that companies got such restrictions !
now you can't do much just give your best shot and keep people around happy!


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with OP.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2010)

@The Sorcerer

No more arguments. When a company doesn't care about employees then that employee won't care about that company. Simple.... 



confused!! said:


> But in my current organization not only phones are allowed but we can listen to songs throughout the work



The same with my previous organization. They provide us headphones and allow us to hear songs. The only thing that matters for them is we need to finish our work in time, which i never failed in there.



Faun said:


> I am with OP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @The Sorcerer
> 
> No more arguments. When a company doesn't care about employees then that employee won't care about that company. Simple....


Agreed. Companies should realize that employee just CANNOT *work* ALL of those 8-12 hours. A fair balance of work and along with rest is needed for any efficient operation.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes, you read it right. They restricted the usage and we have to surrender our mobiles at reception. But we can make calls if we want, but the thing is we need to go to reception, get the phone and talk. So we almost lost the memory that we have a cell phone while in office.
> 
> Now, for gods sake, they're saying that if you want to talk, you cannot simply go to reception,get your mobile and speak. You need to get the permission from HR, he'll inform it to receptionist and then they'll hand over the mobile to us. After these hefty process we'll talk. WTF!!!
> 
> ...



Which $hitty company this is ???? 
I am sure 100% it would be a IT services company


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Agreed. Companies should realize that employee just CANNOT *work* ALL of those 8-12 hours. A fair balance of work and along with rest is needed for any efficient operation.



That's right. If they want to restrict mobile usage, then it's OK but they want us to behave like a kid , that's not fair. You ever ask for permission to pee? The rule is like that. They already kept the phone out of our reach and now they want us to keep in line to get permission to call a person from my mobile. Does it look like a good rule? 



esumitkumar said:


> Which $hitty company this is ????
> I am sure 100% it would be a IT services company



No, it is a Software Development Company and as you said, it's real $hitty company.


----------



## eggman (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol...this is weird......Companies should try to make its employee feel like home...or they won't be love to be there and hence won't give their maximum.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 23, 2010)

^^

Ejjaktly... My point.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> That's right. If they want to restrict mobile usage, then it's OK but they want us to behave like a kid , that's not fair. You ever ask for permission to pee? The rule is like that. They already kept the phone out of our reach and now they want us to keep in line to get permission to call a person from my mobile. Does it look like a good rule?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is a Software Development Company and as you said, it's real $hitty company.



arre yar..service company in IT means companies like Infy, TCS, Wipro,Accenture, IBM etc

Product companies means like Adobe, Microsoft etc

ab naam lene se kyun darr rahe ho apni company ka ??


----------

